

Show HN: Geometric screensaver for OS X - hjaltij
http://www.saver.is

======
hjaltij
Kinda hard to describe but Saver Screensson creates stylish, unique patterns
on your display by stacking vector stencils. Screensson contains 340
individual images and 19 predefined color palettes, generating countless
multilayered compositions.

------
jumpcut
I love the designs. What was the development process like?

